#      (7) >   >   >  Lego Creator   31, LEGO

## alexnata

*Lego Creator   3  1 (  3  )   ,   .  3900
      !       ,        ,      .        -       .   - 539.*




*LEGO City   
   ,   .  1900
       .        ,   .      .    ,        .      , , ,   2   .       .     -  ,   .      .       ,     -    .          .   3 : 2   .      -   .         -             ,   , 2       :             ,   ,    



*

----------

